# Leader recommendation



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

What is a "basic" leader configuration for say sight and blind casting from a boat offshore?

How about inshore for Redfish. Offshore a 12 wt inshore 8 or 9.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Offshore, i use 5-6ft of 80lb mono looped to a tippet (20lb) about 15 inches, with a doubled bimini loop. no need for a delicate presentation.

Inshore, i buy 12 to 20lb tapered leaders either 9 ft, or 7ft. The 7' is looped to a 15 inch tippet..sometimes adding a bite guard...maybe 6 more inches. This way you can replace just the flourocarbon tippet loop to loop. Tapered leaders have gone thru the roof! With the 9foot, 6 inches of 20lb bloodknotted to the end, or albrite 6 inches of sevenstrand steel bite guard. 
This is how i do it....i havent tied a tapered leader in years.

I hope this is what you were looking for???


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

a said:


> Offshore, i use 5-6ft of 80lb mono looped to a tippet (20lb) about 15 inches, with a doubled bimini loop. no need for a delicate presentation.
> 
> Inshore, i buy 12 to 20lb tapered leaders either 9 ft, or 7ft. The 7' is looped to a 15 inch tippet..sometimes adding a bite guard...maybe 6 more inches. This way you can replace just the flourocarbon tippet loop to loop. Tapered leaders have gone thru the roof! With the 9foot, 6 inches of 20lb bloodknotted to the end, or albrite 6 inches of sevenstrand steel bite guard.
> This is how i do it....i havent tied a tapered leader in years.
> ...


 
Yes, thanks.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It is pretty easy to tie them up using blood knots, I'm only FFing inshore, I start w/40# butt section about 2' and then 30,25,20, all about 2' then 15# tippet tied w/dbl surgeon. Sometimes adding some shock tippet. these turn over just fine and are cheap sometimes using a little uv knot sense, I buy tapered for fresh water trout, but just can't get myself to pay the price of tapered salt leaders :no:.


----------

